# فكرة انشاء معهد للسلامة والصحة والمهنية



## بو مشاري (17 نوفمبر 2007)

أخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
أرجو معذرتي لكون مشاركتي ليست فعالة كباقي زملائي ولكني مازلت مبتدئ واتمنى أن تكون مشاركاتي أكثر فاعلية في المستقبل القريب ولكني أرى أن الوطن العربي بحاجة الى تفعيل أكثر فيما يتعلق بهذا المجال عليه أرى من الأخوة والاستاذة المشاركة في أعداد فكرة معهد للسلامة والصحة المهنية وآلية عمل المعهد ليكون المركز الأساسي للدراسات والبحوث والتدريب في هذا المجال ويعمل على تعريب الكتب المتعلقة بالسلامة ليكون نقطة الأنطلاقة لهذا المجال . وشكرا لكم جميعا وشكر خاص للمهندس غسان خليل على جهوده المبذولة سائلين المولاى عزوجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته أنه السميع العليم .


----------



## sayed00 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الفكره جيده ............ بس انا بالمجهود و انت عليك التمويل


----------



## بو مشاري (18 نوفمبر 2007)

اوكي وانا مستعد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم يوجد معاهد للصحة والسلامة المهنية تتبع لجامعة الدول العربية - مكتب العمل
ولديها كثير من الكتب المترجمة باللغة العربية
ولكن للأسف لا يوجد لهامواقع على الانترنت ليتم التواصل معها
كما انها تتبع أسلوب الدورات وليس المنهاج الكامل
نرجو من الدول العربية تطوير هذه المعاهد لتمنح منهاج كامل مع شهادات معتمدة عربياً


----------



## بو مشاري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

نتمنا التوفيق للجميع وأن يرتقى بمجال السلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

نتمنى دوماً ذلك أخي أبو مشاري
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالدسعد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أخي الكريم يوجد معاهد للصحة والسلامة المهنية تتبع لجامعة الدول العربية - مكتب العمل
> ولديها كثير من الكتب المترجمة باللغة العربية
> ولكن للأسف لا يوجد لهامواقع على الانترنت ليتم التواصل معها
> كما انها تتبع أسلوب الدورات وليس المنهاج الكامل
> نرجو من الدول العربية تطوير هذه المعاهد لتمنح منهاج كامل مع شهادات معتمدة عربياً



توجد معاهد كثيرة متخصصه سواء كانت في السعودية (عندنا ) ام في الدول العربية المجاورة , ومن اراد ارقام المعاهد فأنا جاهز لتقديمها , ام المعاهد التابعه للجامعه العربية فتوجد المنظمة العربية للتنمية الادارية ومقرها مصر منبثقة من جامعه الدول العربية وتوجد دورات معددة في السلامة والصحة المهنية تقدم شهادات معتمدة وهذا هورابط المنظمة
http://www.arado.org.eg/


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (26 نوفمبر 2007)

توجد فعلا معاهد و مراكز بحوث تعمل في مجال الصحة و السلامة المهنية 
ولكنها تعطي كورسات تدريب قصيرة
و هذا للعلم


----------



## بو مشاري (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيل لكم على اهتمامكم


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

المشكله لدينا فى العالم العربى اننا لا نفرق بين السلامه و الامن
وهما علمان منفصلان تماما و لكن ارتبطو ببعصهم
ترى فى الموقع المشار اليه الخاص بالمنظمه العربيه دورات عن امن و سلامة المنشأت ,, ما علاقة ذلك بعلم السلامه

اخوانى علم الصحه و السلامه و البيئه ليس له علاقه بالامن

شكرا

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوى بو مشارى
تعالى نعمل بيسنس و ننشأ معهد أو مكتب استشارى ونريح اخوانا اعضاء المنتدى الى عاوزين دورات


----------



## بو مشاري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

وأنا مستعد بس وين راح يكون أختار انته الموقع


----------



## 1q2w3e (5 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز يوجد معهد حكومي اسمه معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية في الاردن و هو يقدم دورات خاصة و عامة في جميع علوم السلامة و الصحة المهنية رقم التلفون 009624884144 - او 009624895548 او فاكس 009624875327 مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق . د. علي الحياري


----------



## محمود فوزي القط (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
يوجد ابضا معهد السلامة والصحة المهنه بالقاهرة حكومي . ولكن اسال كيف ننشاء مكتب استشاري للسلامة والصحة المهنية .


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
يوجد معهد الوقاية والامن بالجزائر جامعة باتنة يمنح شهادة مهندس دراسة 5 سنوات كما يوجد معهد الامن الصناعي جامعة وهران يمنح شهادة مهندس دراسة 5 سنوات .

وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد احمد ابوشمله (27 سبتمبر 2009)

يوجد في الاردن معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية اسس سنة 1983 متخصص في مجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية نرجو زيارتنا على الموقع www.vtc.gov.joh, او مراسلتنا على الايميل [email protected] او زيارتنا في المعهد في عمان ونحن مستعدون للمساعدة والتعاون مع الشكر


----------



## أبومنتظر (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والله أنا قاعد أفكر نفس التفكير هذي الأيام 

ياجماعة الخير أخونا (بومشاري) طرح فكرة انشاء معهد أو مركز للسلامة ينطلق بمنطلق لغتنا العربية 
والاخ ربما طرح الفكرة علشان تساعدوه في الأفكار لتأسيس هذا المركز وما طلب عناوين وإعلانات لمعاهد المنطقة العربية .
الظاهر ان الأخ (بومشاري) يبغي يطرح أفكار جديدة في عالم السلامة في المنطقة العربية وربما الإستغناء عن الشهادات الغربية (يعني هم أفضل منا في شنو ) ليش احنا ما نسوي مناهج وأفكار من تجاربنا وخبرتنا !

انا معاك يا اخي وراح أطرح افكار ان شاء الله في المرة القادمة بهذا الخصوص 
وانت شو رايك ؟

واراكم قريبا


----------

